# How do I clear purchases?



## Driver8 (Sep 27, 2004)

All my PPV purchases are still in the listing after 3 months and it says that they hae been reported. How do I clear these out? There are a couple of titles I'd rather not have listed. :engel10:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Driver8 said:


> All my PPV purchases are still in the listing after 3 months and it says that they hae been reported. How do I clear these out? There are a couple of titles I'd rather not have listed. :engel10:


I've been unable to clear mine. Even the factory defaut-reboot has no effect. My new 921 came with a listing for an event that I had nothing to do with!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I've been unable to clear mine. Even the factory defaut-reboot has no effect. My new 921 came with a listing for an event that I had nothing to do with!


Hmmmm. Makes me wonder if they were selling referbs or something. I thought that was illegal.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jsanders said:


> Hmmmm. Makes me wonder if they were selling referbs or something. I thought that was illegal.


I hope this is not the case. I kind of assumed that when testing the unit, after construction, their result remained.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I hope this is not the case. I kind of assumed that when testing the unit, after construction, their result remained.


I can't imagine they would do a production test by ordering a PPV program. It would make you wonder why the slate wasn't clean when you bought it.

At least you can call up dish and ask if you ever ordered that program. When they say, "No", you can ask why your 921 has it logged, and then start the path of finding out if you got a referb sold as a new unit.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree with jsanders - follow up on this!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> follow up on this!


Ok, alright, the pressure  I'll follow up. Wouldn't that be something if it is a referb? I do remember unpacking it and there was nothing to indicate that it was a referb. I was thinking that this might be an artifact like weird channel number that sometimes pops up, "UKN 77."


----------



## Driver8 (Sep 27, 2004)

Back to the original question: How can I clear the purchase history?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

You can not clear it. I think that the 721 is the same way. You can always call in a report a trouble which would require them to send you a new unit. Then it and the offending data would be out of the house.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You can't clear the purchase history.

With regards to the unit coming with purchases already in the list, even if you buy a 921 "new", it's possible that the dealer you got it from was using it as a demo unit. In such a case, the dealer may have messed around with it and made a purchase.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

UKN 77 is a software bug which pops up occasionally. Usually a reboot chases it.....


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

Referring to UKN 77, I notice that my Tuner changes to this after I have recorded an OTA program. Not a big deal, and not present if I record Dish programs.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

badkclark said:


> Referring to UKN 77, I notice that my Tuner changes to this after I have recorded an OTA program. Not a big deal, and not present if I record Dish programs.


Just like Joey said, "Ghosts in the refrigerator."


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> I agree with jsanders - follow up on this!


I checked on the purchase history data that is listed on my 921. The date is 7/16 08:00PM $19.95 IFC? Global Domination. I had the unit on this date. This is something that I never ordered. In checking bills, I was never charged for this.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I checked on the purchase history data that is listed on my 921. The date is 7/16 08:00PM $19.95 IFC? Global Domination. I had the unit on this date. This is something that I never ordered. In checking bills, I was never charged for this.


Wow! You can write that one up as a bug report then! I've never ordered any PPV stuff, maybe I should check mine too! Maybe we should all check and see if anyone else has seen this.

Is your phone line plugged in? If it isn't, then that explains why it wasn't charged to your bill yet.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jsanders said:


> Wow! You can write that one up as a bug report then! I've never ordered any PPV stuff, maybe I should check mine too! Maybe we should all check and see if anyone else has seen this.
> 
> Is your phone line plugged in? If it isn't, then that explains why it wasn't charged to your bill yet.


Yes, the phone line was plugged in from day one and it also did a call out after the update for L186. Caller ID works excellently. Why it is there? I just don't know. Yes, do check yours. See if it is clean.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I checked mine. it says, "No programs purchased yet!". Seems overly optimistic to me.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

Driver8 said:


> Back to the original question: How can I clear the purchase history?


They can't be cleared. The 721 and the 921 both store a umber of purchases on the HD. The 721 will store 54 and I'm not sure if the 921 is the same or not. When they download off the card the PPV purchase history screen will list them as "Reported" until they download they will list as "Not Reported". When you get to ordering that 55th PPV the oldest reported PPV will be removed from the list.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

sluggo said:


> When they download off the card the PPV purchase history screen will list them as "Reported" until they download they will list as "Not Reported".


Neither my 921 or 721 list "Reported/Not Reported." They just show the information as posted in my previous thread. From what I understand by reading your thread, if I pull my card, there will be no purchase history? Doesn't the information get taken from the processor via the modem?


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Neither my 921 or 721 list "Reported/Not Reported." They just show the information as posted in my previous thread. From what I understand by reading your thread, if I pull my card, there will be no purchase history? Doesn't the information get taken from the processor via the modem?


How many do you have listed? If you go the the Purchase History screen you need to arrow left to highlilght the PPV event. Above the event list it will say either "Reported" or "Not Reported" for each event you have listed. If you pull the card there will still be a PPV history. PPV events are written to the card and when it reaches one of three conditions it will trigger a dial out. 7 to 9 PPV movies, 25.00 of PPV movies, 60 days from the last dial out (30 days for built in and yellow smart cards). With most reveicers this past PPV history can only be found on your old bills, the 721 and 921 just have the software and capabilities to save it to the hard drive.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

sluggo said:


> How many do you have listed? If you go the the Purchase History screen you need to arrow left to highlilght the PPV event. Above the event list it will say either "Reported" or "Not Reported" for each event you have listed. If you pull the card there will still be a PPV history. PPV events are written to the card and when it reaches one of three conditions it will trigger a dial out. 7 to 9 PPV movies, 25.00 of PPV movies, 60 days from the last dial out (30 days for built in and yellow smart cards). With most reveicers this past PPV history can only be found on your old bills, the 721 and 921 just have the software and capabilities to save it to the hard drive.


Thanks for the instructions. It says, "Reported." Very strange as Dish has no record of it, and the unit has dialed out after that date.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Thanks for the instructions. It says, "Reported." Very strange as Dish has no record of it, and the unit has dialed out after that date.


So, let's say, hypothetically that this unit had a PPV purchase in testing or a showroom or wherever. When you activated it, there should have been a dial out for an initial contact with the mothership. At that time the card would have downloaded if it was in a call home condition. That IFC deal would have downloaded to the billing information of the account the receiver was on when it was ordered. Whether that account be a test account at Dish or a showroom or whichever. When you order a PPV event, some of the things that get stamped on the card for billing purposes are the date and time of the order as well as the account number associated with the card on that date, once again whether it be a showrom account, an engineering account or even a test account. There would be no record of you ever ordering it even though the receiver is on your account when it downloaded. Did that make sense? I had to read it twice myself.


----------

